# To the vet!



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

There's a vet just up the street that can see Sonic!  
It's about a 5 or so minute walk, no big deal.

What I was wondering is if it was okay to put Sonic in a carrier and walk her to the vet.
I know hedgies can be outside, but I'm just not sure in this situation.
Sonic doesn't really get car sick, but is that still a worry?

What kind of carrier should I get her?
What should she have in her carrier with her?
What should I watch out for?
Any other tips or concerns I should be aware of?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

If your walking make sure its at least 73 + degrees outside or have a hot hands under a small fleece bedding or something in the carrier. Since its the day your hedgehog will probably just sleep so a hedgehog bag or something they can snuggle under and sleep is the basic I'd bring a dish and a bottle of what ever water you give her and when your at the vet offer it to her hydration is most important.

The carrier can be a cat carrier or small animal carrier for the short distance a small animal carrier should be sufficient for the trip. 

Is this vet experienced with hedgehogs? A lot will see them but don't know anything or very little about hedgehogs and you end up paying for a visit where you don't really get quality out of the visit just want to mention that.


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Is this vet experienced with hedgehogs? A lot will see them but don't know anything or very little about hedgehogs and you end up paying for a visit where you don't really get quality out of the visit just want to mention that.


There are two doctors there that can see her, and I plan on asking about their experience when or if I schedule her appointment there.
There's another vet in my area that can see her as well, if their experience isn't good.


----------

